# GW needs to sell Prepainted Models



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess it's just me but I'm tired of playing against unpainted or primered armies. GW should just sell prepainted models for the lazy people that don't want to bother painting their models. Since the moajorit of the models are plastic this should be pretty easy for them to do. 

Screw the modeling guys we know how to strip paint off models so that is not a problem then everyone can buy their little plastic men glue them together and play. It seems a lot people say they play with painted armies but the reality is hardly anyone does it seems like. 

ANyone else think this is a good idea? More people could participate in tournaments this way.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No way in hell! That would be just... Stupid? Let the ignorant fools play with their grey models, cause I dont want to see an identical Ultramarine army in every second game I play!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you could repaint the prepaints
*jumps behind bunker wall sliping on M35 helmet and shielding myself from the shit storm of ignorant stupidity always displayed by those apposed to prepaints*


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, hell no.
You seen what happened to (I think it was) Reaper when they tried that? The pre-painted stuff is, well, shoddy, and to be honest I think its a contributing factor to their collapse (again).


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> I guess it's just me but I'm tired of playing against unpainted or primered armies.


It all comes down to how you view the hobby. I'm personally a fan of the painting side but many people just want to game. I dont like it but what can you do.

I am though always happy when I see two beautiful painted armies thrash it out.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> GW should just sell prepainted models for the lazy people that don't want to bother painting their models.


 We're not lazy, or can't be bothered..

We just fucking hate painting...

Why can't people who like painting accept that people don't like painting it. If it really bugs you that they don't want to paint an army; paint it for them, or don't complain.

I'm tired of people calling us out for not doing what we don't enjoy.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

ROT said:


> We're not lazy, or can't be bothered..
> 
> We just fucking hate painting...
> 
> ...


No-ones calling you out. Painted armies are important to 'dakka. Respect the opinion and we'll respect the fact you dont.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I like painting, I'm just too lazy to paint cuz I'm playin


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No they shouldn't

If people want painted models there are commissions availible. Warlord games tried a similar idea but the cost they wanted was extortionate and the painting mediocre at best.

If you want to get painted stuff your in the wrong area. GW is a Hobby, its about the painting and building as well as the gaming. 

Plus EVERY Marine army would be smurfs, that would be heresy


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I like painting most things but I hate painting tanks, I've had my Land Raider sitting on my painting table for at least a week now, mocking me because I really don't want to paint it .


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

id prefer not, mainly since i dont want the 1-3 poses that would happen....thatd be like playing Sisters of Battle.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

GW would probably charge far more money for prepainted models.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't play with painted models, and I can see that being really annoying. I honestly only play with friends because I am embarrassed to play a gray army at a store. I think that the real way to solve the problem is to change the mindset of the gamer. Painting, at whatever skill-level one can manage, should be viewed as an integral part of the game. 

Also, is this a US problem primarily? I know some blogs and podcasts like to talk about how players in the states are power-gaming, hobby-hating sociopaths, but is it only a problem here? It seems like UK players especially are viewed as being narrative-driven players that are more in love with the hobby aspect. So if that stereotype is true, it seems like they would paint more too.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pre-painted is a dumb idea.... but maybe, why not coloured plastic? 

Okay, it would make them look a little more like toys then models, but they did it for the Blood Angels and Genestealers in Space Hulk, so why not for otehr armies? at least then you'd have troops that were more interesting to look at then dull grey.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes. Colored plastics is the way. No difference in the cost of the models but at least there would be uniform color. Anyone remember the days when the chimera came moulded in grey with the tracks moulded in black? Simple but effective. Recut a few sprues so that guns are black and the troopers are moulded in color. In reality though the painted/ unpainted thing doesn't bother me. I field a fully painted army(to my standard, which is pretty crappy compared to what some people do) but the opponents army is up to them. Not everyone can afford the time to have everything painted for a game, and i am ok with that. As long as the game is fun.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

If you can't be bothered to paint an army but want one, pay someone to do it for you. That was easy.

If they used colored (other than gray that is) plastics then people would just start complaining about playing against green/blue/red/yellow/white plastic armies. Again, pay someone to do it for you if you can't be bothered and you want a fully painted army. 

If you really do not care what they look like, and you really don't care what others think or say, then who really gives a flying fuck to begin with? No one really should. Everyone should show some sportsmanship and enjoy the game and fuck off about the paint/no paint non-issue.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

My buddies wife paints all his armies, she's pretty good too.

Have any painting haters tried that? I can imagine _*my*_ wife's response


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

that sounds like a horrible idea. not only would it cost way more to buy stuff but i think they might look horrible. usually when I see other companies come out with painted stuff they are pretty bad. they might have one or two things that are pretty nice but the rest are just horrible


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Necrosis said:


> GW would probably charge far more money for prepainted models.


This. Give you fewer options but charge you even more (because, y'know, having a machine badly paint them costs more and all).

I don't think even GW could manage to make it work.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be simpler to not play unpainted armies ? if you have the problem its up to you to find the easiest solution, i dont like warmachine so i dont play warmachine, i dont enjoy soap operas so i dont watch them, i dont like blackcurrant so i dont drink it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You don't like blackcurrent?!?!?!

Joking aside I think understand why unpainted armies exist. i sit in the camp where I never use a unit in a game unless it has been painted. However I think this mentality results in my crap paint jobs (As anyone in the Solihull store will tell you).

However having prepainted models would be duller still. Less variety in colours of armies. I want to play against Dark Eldar not Kabal of the Black Heart!


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

TBH I find this Concept much like Communism, it's good in theory but just wouldn't work in practice. 

This is why we have painting commisions and ebay,

SoI


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyway a person goe,s a person that hates painting will take flak from someone that loves painting.
If you walk in unpainted, you get shit about it being gray.
If you walk in with it commissioned, you get shit that you didn't do it yourself.

Then there are the painting shit you'll get if the army has only the minimum paint slapped on, you'll get the "you should practice more at painting"
Or, with dipping, a cheap effective way to paint many many units at a decent standard. But then you get the people that say "you dipped this..ewwwwww".

Regardless of what you do, a person that hates painting will take shit from someone, somewhere because it's an aspect of the hobby some people love and some hate and some are in-between.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry but dipping is the devils work, you may as well vomit in my eyes and blind me and cut off my painting hand and replace it with a rubber chicken than ask me to dip a model.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think if GW ever did decide to do pre-painted models, they would be fucking extortionate. I mean at least the £50 area.

If you don't want to paint but you want a painted army, either suck it up or pay for a commission. Or buy off ebay


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Selling pre-painted (and pre-built) models would certainly be a good way to try and bring in more people to the game. Whenever I have tried to introduce others to 40k it has always been the fact you have to paint and build everything that has drove them away, not the cost. The problem is alot of people don't have the time to spend painting/assembling or they lack the confidence/skill to do it. Personally, it takes me ages to assemble models as I have little time and even less energy after work and I hate painting. If models were pre-built and pre-painted I would buy three or four times as much as I do now. As long as they still promoted the assembly/painting side and sold unassembled miniatures alongside it wouldn't hurt the modeling side of the game.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but dipping is the devils work, you may as well vomit in my eyes and blind me and cut off my painting hand and replace it with a rubber chicken than ask me to dip a model.


I've never seen a dipped model, can anybody link me to some pics?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

theres no way I would want that! I love painting my models and it makes my army look unique, thats like taking away half the hobby, if people dont paint there models, fine there lazy, doesnt mean they should be rewarded for doing nothing with there models but playing.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Pre-painted models? Sounds OK. I'd still repaint/convert them, but it will be nice to see fully painted armies opposite mine rather than the usual grey/black ones. 

Then again knowing GW they'll charge you an extra $10000 for the cost of painting. I may be exaggerating slightly...


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally would not mind but that's because I hate painting and that would be easier but I have become quite partial to the walking grey blob of unpainted models


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but dipping is the devils work, you may as well vomit in my eyes and blind me and cut off my painting hand and replace it with a rubber chicken than ask me to dip a model.


But see, from just this response you can see how some people hate dipping. So, instead of having a dipped army which would have your minimum colors on it they will show up with gray plastic because this is the response they'll get at the FLGS or GW store.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

To people that hate dipped models: Click

If you bitch about dipped models that end up like that, I have no respect for you.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Then again knowing GW they'll charge you an extra $10000 for the cost of painting. I may be exaggerating slightly...


No, your exactly correct with the price tag you stated... k:


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> To people that hate dipped models: Click
> 
> If you bitch about dipped models that end up like that, I have no respect for you.


Not that I care one way or the other about dipped models (its just a different method of getting models painted quickly as far as I see), but I suspect the response to that, Katie, would be that dipped models of that standard are the exception rather than the rule? Again, not assuming anything, so I don't know


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

Shadowfane said:


> Oh, hell no.
> You seen what happened to (I think it was) Reaper when they tried that? The pre-painted stuff is, well, shoddy, and to be honest I think its a contributing factor to their collapse (again).


It was Rackham, not Reaper. Rackham fell for a multitude of reasons, like the creator of the company not knowing how to run a business, but knew how to make pretty models. After a while, he really realized the company was losing money and sought after investors to work the company. He found an investor, and they took complete control. First step was to bump him down to Creative Director, then changed everything to pre-painted plastics. From there, it was a downward spiral with many factors contributing to the death of the company. Actually, for the past year before Rackham's demise, the original founder who was bumped to creative director, hasn't even been with the company.



Moving on.


GW Releasing pre-painted plastics, to me, would be a tragedy. But I understand those who want it. Personally I enjoy all 3 aspects of the hobby, Building, Painting, and Playing. (Technically 4, because I love reading background). Games Workshop stores up here used to fully enforce painted models only in their stores. It was nice when people would be forced to put effort into their models, however they lost a lot of customers at the same time. Once the allowance of unpainted models were allowed, there was a larger influx of people in the stores. Those people would would buy armies, but didn't have the time to paint due to school, work, life, etc. could now come in and at least use their armies.

I always love seeing when two well painted armies are facing off against each other on the gaming board. Just really makes me feel what the hobby is really about. But I don't bash those who use unpainted, because I understand that they enjoy a different aspect of the hobby.

What I enjoy the most, is people getting together, and enjoying their hobby together. Painted, unpainted, themed armies, power armies, fantastic conversions, stock models, we're all people who enjoy the same hobby.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, Rackham - well, I knew it started with an R


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I still think this would be a good idea for them to know out prepainted plastics especially for the standard foot troops make all the space marines ultramarines color and if you want something else just strip and start over or just paint over it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I like unpainted armies and I like fully painted armies. Probably equally. But the thing I really, really hate is half-done models. Like Space Marines that are in black primer but with red eyes and white backpacks that are 'my own chapter'. Bollocks are they.

Midnight


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes...... Because I want to give them a reason to charge even MORE for this crap.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm agreeing with the fear that every SM army would be the Space Smurfs. It would be a terrible thing to behold, indeed.

Taking advantage of those that paint off commission is always a viable option for people who don't want to paint their armies. And if they think it's too expensive, just tell the painter to do it like shite so that it meets tournament requirements and I'm sure you'll get what you pay for 

I do, certainly, agree with the general consensus that it would make an incredibly expensive hobby even worse. God knows how much they'd charge for a box of little plastic men that are _painted_...


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

Not only is this idea blasphemy, but it's impracticle too. If pre painted models are not expensive and rare, they'll be like cheap machine painted two dollar shop toys in terrible 90s poses that machines can mass produce and they'd all be smurf marines


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like painting; other people do not like it - or lack the time - and I am fine with them using badly/incompletely painted armies; indeed the paint makes no difference at all (barring possibly WYSIWYG) to how the game plays. So, I see this as a question of whether there is difference between people who do not paint themselves (i) paying for GW sanctioned painted miniature (ii) paying a non-GW sanctioned person to do it (iii) playing with unpainted miniatures. If quality is an issue then pay more for better quality; if personalisation is an issue then pay more for personalisation.

The only reason I have for GW not to offer pre-painted models is if it meant a reduction in variety of unpainted models.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well it's an interesting premise to be sure and credit to Morfangdakka for suggesting it.

Rackham are one company who do make prepainted models for the At-43 game and I don't think it's hurt them to badly (check out beasts of war for a more detailed explanation).

In GW's case though it would mean a total rewiring, with a lot of background being sacrificed to make way for mass produced painted models. Instead of the thousand or so Marine chapters we'd have only a few, instead of the six major Ork clans they'd just be the Goffs.

So for that reason I'm against GW ever doing pre-painted models, but at the same time more armies need to be fully painted, if only because the models are so well sculpted and ripe for conversions that they deserve to be painted.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont know if I would pay for it. If I want easy models i just do my industrial style painting. Basic 3 colors with no effort. Army still looks good from across the table and no effort was put in. I can get 3 colors on a model in under 2 minutes if I am in a hurry.

I can paint fairly well. But I have to be in a mood to do it. And that mood comes rarely. Painting is a lot of work, its a big chore. So dont look down on others for not doing it.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the idea in terms of "Yes, I, too am sick of painting unpainted armies."

However, I'd rather play 10,000 unpainted Spehss Marheen armies than 10,000 prepainted Ultraderps armies.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I am vehemently against the idea, for two reasons:

pre-painted, pre-assembled models are often terrible. 

It takes away the hobby aspect for those of us that want to exercise our creativity, or have something satisfying when unable to get a game in.


I have seen very few pre-assembled,pre-painted miniatures that didn't both look flimsy, and have paint that looked like a cross eyed wombat painted them.
look at heroclicks/mageknight; wherever there was a weapon, it was very likely it would be bent before you got it out of the box, and the material they were made of made it difficult to fix the problem.

A better, more effective solution is to create a group of gamers to get together and have hobby days, where you get together a couple of days a month to work on various parts of the hobby aspect of 40k. by getting together you can both provide motivation and support to improve both the quality and speed of your painting.


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Rackham are one company who do make prepainted models for the At-43 game and I don't think it's hurt them too badly (check out beasts of war for a more detailed explanation).


Sorry mate, but Rackham Entertainment is now dead. 

http://www.tabletopgamingnews.com/2010/10/28/40457

It was partially to blame for the pre painted miniatures. They were done with some kinda vinyl material, and pre painted terribly. The rulebooks they were releasing for the armies didn't even depict these models in the images, instead they had the old metal ones on the new round bases. 

There was also a metric tonne of bad business decisions to go along with it, and the expectation for the new miniature game to become popular with a 1 year time limit.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The Sullen One said:


> In GW's case though it would mean a total rewiring, with a lot of background being sacrificed to make way for mass produced painted models. Instead of the thousand or so Marine chapters we'd have only a few, instead of the six major Ork clans they'd just be the Goffs.


 
I am going to disagree with you on that. GW could sell them painted just black. Black templars, raven guard or just in blue for ultra marines. There is nothing stopping you from painting them in your own paint scheme. Same with the orks there would be nothing stoping me from painting the Goffs blue to make them propper deathskullz 

They don't even have to sell them preassembled. They could have them painted and still on the sprue allowing people to assemble and convert models any way they wanted. Rackham had way more problems than the terrible prepainted models with their business that is why they failed.


----------

